# OMG heats mats instead of heaters !!!!!!!!



## londongirl (Aug 10, 2011)

OMG !!! I've just been told that there's no need to use an aquarium heater for betta's that i can use a heat mat instead, i don't believe this to be true but i thought i would clarify if it was or not


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

All the heat mats I see are for reptiles. If I'm just looking at the wrong type of mat then my comment is inaccurate. If I am right and someone wandered into the reptile section for fish supplies, then my opinion stands. 
I will also apologize in advance if my response is a bit wordy. I didn't want to write, "Silly londongirl, heat mats are for terrariums" and consider myself done. I can see someone with a 3-5 gallon critter keeper coming up with this idea, so it isn't far fetched. I mean, the critter keepers some people use for there fish are supposed to be used for various critters after all. I just find the suggestion odd for a fish owner using any type of conventional tank. 

I will assume the person who suggested this does have a critter keeper or uses a small tank. I know I had trouble finding a heater for my one gallon tanks and a heat mat may work for a small tank that isn't heavy or deep and handles heat well. If you are in the same bind I was, then I suggest the Hydor Mini Aquatium Heater for any tank that is 1-3 gallons (since those sizes are hard to match with heaters). It greatly resembles a heat mat, but it can be attached to the side of a tank or used under the gravel. 

The Reptile heat mats I saw are for the bottom of glass terrariums and are placed on the outside. I doubt it is safe to use these heat pads on a tank that isn't made of glass or heat resistant. So, you have to have a tank that handles being heated up to even consider this as an option. If not, the section of the tank the heat mat is attached to will be damaged. 

Once you know if the tank can handle being heated, your tank will have to be lifted off of the table a bit so it doesn't smash the heater against the top of the table. If there is no air flow around the heater, it can damage the table even if the tank survives unharmed. You also don't want an aquarium full of water to be off balanced. You may still want to prop it up at the four corners to keep the tank steady if it doesn't have feet to lift its bottom off the table top. 

It seems like the heat mat can also be placed on the side of the tank. That location would protect the table from damage and prevent a falt-bootom tank from being off balance. I doubt the water would be heated evenly if the heat mat isn't on the bottom of the tank. It is suggested for terrariums to be warmer on one side than the other, but fish need a steady temperature throughout the water. So uneven heating wouldn't cut it. 

Well, those are the three problems I noticed. If you can make it work with your tank set up, then go for it. I can't tell if I'm only blowing hot air without seeing your set up. I could be looking at the wrong type of heat mat for all I know. If I am, then by all means post a link to the product you heard about. I don't mind being wrong or corrected.


----------



## londongirl (Aug 10, 2011)

this aint my set-up, i keep reptiles i currently have 3 snakes n could have many more as i love helping sick snakes back to health.
I've posted this cos i was in a pet store n saw a betta that looked like her and her mate(both in same tank which i complained about) looked like they had fin rot, i've done LOADS of research cos i want to start keeping bettas as they are such gorgeous fish and they are surprisingly intelligent, the shop assistant saw me looking at the pair and said that i could have them and a complete set-up for £50 at first i said yea that sounds great as i knew that i could possibly get help and info off here and the guy brought out a small fish bowl (about 4-5 liters) and the heat mat trying 2 tell me that the mat would be perfectly fine for the bettas.

I didnt think any of what he said was true as most of it completely went against 95% of what I've read on here and other betta websites


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

this zoo med heater is like a mat:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4455060

i've seen it in the store, it's completely flat and you submerse it underneath gravel. from the reviews, most of them don't work, so i think it'd be best to invest in a better heater or heat mat designed for fish.

other than that, i haven't seen any other heat mats that are made for fish tanks.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I figured it was someone just trying to make a sale. >.< 

On the bright side, he wasn't completely full of it. I assume you mentioned your snakes at some point. If that's the case, he may have mentioned it so you wouldn't hesitate to accept the bargain due to heating issues. I checked the conversion from Liters to Gallons and it seems like 5L is about 1.3 gallons. That could be light enough to place on top of a heat mat and not damage the table, but you would be pushing it a bit. I used a 5L-tank for a a few years and they can get heavy once they are full of water. A heat mat you have lying around could work for a very small tank temporarily, but it can't be a permanent source of heat. I would still suggest the mini heater I used in place of a heat mat. But I don't know if you can buy them in the UK easily. : / 

However, you would have to get a 5L tank for each fish. I know in the US that size is divided for two bettas often, but 2.5L per fish isn't nearly enough room since ammonia would build up too quickly without daily 100% water changes. If you did want to have one divided tank for two fish for the sake of room, I would suggest a divided 18L tank since that gives each fish about 9L. Some members will get upset about 5L set ups, but most agree that 9L set ups are comfortable for bettas. I say use what fits if you are willing to keep up with the water changes.  

I will mention one other thing since I'm being long winded again ^_^;. If a male and female are together before they are ready to mate, the male can attack the female. If you think they have fin rot because their fins are tattered, you may be mistaken. If the edge is black, then it's fin rot and they need treatment. If the edge doesn't look black, it was torn by fighting or tail biting. Once the fish are separated their fins should grow back over time. 

In the end, Good size Tank + filter + heater + decor = happy fish 
Good luck with the rest of your research and welcome to the forum.


----------



## guardianfyre (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd be worried about scorching the fish if you were to use a reptile heat mat on a fish tank. Unless they're one of the more expensive versions, they don't come with a thermostat or regulatory system. They're made to raise the ambient air temperature anywhere from 10 to 20 degrees, which is much too warm for bettas. If they're used for a semi-aquatic animal (eg. newts, salamanders, frogs), it's recommended that they be stuck to the side of the tank instead of underneath because the manufacturers don't rate them for use with water.


----------



## londongirl (Aug 10, 2011)

I didn't think you could use that kind of heat mat, i just didn't wana get 1 and then find him dead a few days later as the betta was adorable, he looked like a mix between a HM n CT n was blue with red strips


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I wouldn't use a heat mat but, I believe heat tape would work as long as you can control the heat on the tape. I have thought about building a set up like this with 3 gallon critter keepers in a rack. I would run the set up without fish until you have the perfect temp.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

I have seen around betta tank heat mats, for one and two gallon tanks. I haven't really looked at them though


----------



## tropicalreptile (Aug 31, 2011)

I am right and someone wandered into the reptile section for reptile heating, then my opinion stands.________________________________ 

Thank you!


----------



## londongirl (Aug 10, 2011)

No I was in the aquatics section, cos I was also told that betta fish don't actually need heating which I know 2 be false as ALL tropical fish need heating, please don't think that cause I've asked this question that I was stupid enough 2 believe it hence why I put omg and asked if it was possible as like I aslo said in a previous post I did state that I didn't wana get it and it be false information n the betta die due 2 lack of heat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

I wouldn't as this doesn't shut off at the right temp. Like said, more for reptiles.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

You can use heat mat or tape with a controller for it. As long the it reaches and holds the desired temperature it works. It would be my choice if I was running a rack with multiple containers like Kritter Keepers. Definitely cheaper than heating each tank separately.


----------

